# Refurb Your Old Martell Knife!



## Dave Martell (May 22, 2021)

One of the services that I offer is to recondition/refurbish your old Martell Knife.

I actually just finished refurbing one of my very first knives that I made 10 years ago. _See Gallery- Martell Knives for the original post._

For this service you can expect that your old knife will be brought back to a like new condition. The blade will be re-finished to remove as much oxidation and rust as possible and given a nice finish. The handle will be re-sanded and, as much as is possible, be shaped to my newer style.

Original (when new - 10 yrs ago)....






Refinished (today)....











So when the time comes for your old Martell Knife to get a facelift, I'm here for you. 

Dave




_Fun fact - the above knife was made using 50,000 yr old Ancient Kauri wood from NZ, supplied by Stefan Keller. _


----------

